# Looking for a Jet Sled or Coffin Blind



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey everyone,

If you or someone you know has a large size jet sled or a coffin blind you don't use anymore, I'd be interested in buying it. The ice fishing sleds aren't in stock yet this year, but I want something I can use to lay out in a couple inches of standing water. Let me know

Clark


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out the Dead On coffins.. they are great! a lot of airboaters use these in shallow water and they work very well. well worth the $$

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31671199&cat=&lpid=&search=coffin&ad_cid=8


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

Cabelas had the tan jet-sleds out Sat. but like Gee said the Dead-On coffins are one of the best, we hunt out of them and I'll say they are almost indestructible. Great product!!!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Lost Louisianan hooked me up with a great deal on a Jet Sled he wasn't using anymore. Problem solved beautifully!


----------

